# Reparacion easy mod - LAE11030PB serie 0510s55129



## checogarcia (Dic 29, 2012)

hola, tengo el siguiente problema:

tengo una lavadora del modelo antes mencionado, la falla es que llena de agua al lavar se bota o protege, espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 29, 2012)

a ver...
llena agua y se bota o sea se apaga, y ya no funciona, o hay algun indicador luminoso titilando, termina de cargar agua , revisaste fusibles??


----------



## CHOWELL (May 23, 2013)

revisa el sensor de velocidad del motor esta sulfatado o insensible al cambiar este ara el proseso normal


----------

